

3 million hit by a Windows worm - vaksel
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7832652.stm

======
makecheck
The security analyst said "Of course, the real problem is that people haven't
patched their software. If people do patch their software, they should have
little to worry about.".

While patching Windows will clearly help in this case, that is far from the
"real problem". The "real problem" is that, for the umpteenth time in a row,
Windows has been severely compromised, and people are simply handing money
over to Microsoft without _demanding_ far better security (or, they don't know
any better).

